# Watch DVD on Nav screen



## donnaf22 (Jun 20, 2011)

I just got a 2010 SEL Routan over the weekend, and the salesguy said I could watch DVDs on the navigation screen while in park. I have not been able to get this to work. Has anyone else had problems with this? I have the 2 DVD players, and have figured out how to switch them from each movie, and even how to get sound of the movies out of the speaker. But sitting in park, I am not able to get the movie to play in the front. I'm so frustrated!


----------



## teetshorn (Feb 11, 2011)

Our works. Make sure that the head unit is on DVD.


----------



## Sawdust (May 28, 2002)

What State do you live in? as i know there are some that do not allow video to display even in park.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

It is doable. If the DVD is playing, on the display you will probably see "Chapter X" in a list and at the bottom of the chapters list there should be either 1 or 2 green softkeys, the one on the right might say "Watch Video". If not press the one on the left and the softkeys might change to "XXXX" and "Watch Video", if so press "Watch Video" and it should be displayed on the front screen of your radio. That might not be the exact way, but I've done it a few times while waiting with the kids, so it can be done. But I know for sure your looking for a softkey on the right side of the display. I'm not near the van or I'd go figure it out exactly.


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Radio Sales Code*

Here's some info from another post: On the bottom right of your radio face, in small letters, is the sales code of the radio. Mine says REN, which is a radio with a dvd player built-in. I can view dvds on the radio screen itself, or on the two 2nd and 3rd row screens. Your code will help you find info on the radio in your car.
Here's the link to the Chrysler web site on radios: http://www.chrysler.com/en/owners/quality/ren/


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Which states allow viewing video on radio?*

Here's a blurb from the radio owners manual I downloaded from the Chrysler web site:

Playing a Video DVD
NOTE: Viewing a DVD video on the radio screen is not
available in all states, and the vehicle must be stopped,
and the shifter must be in position P for vehicles with an
automatic transmission. In vehicles with a manual transmission,
the parking brake must be engaged.
First insert a video DVD.
The playback starts automatically after the DVD video is
recognized by the disc drive.
Touch the LIST soft-key to display a list of available
chapters or tracks. Touch a chapter or track soft-key in
the list to start playback from the selected section.
MULTIMEDIA 31

I would think that a lockpick would be a good thing to get if you live in a state that doesn't allow viewing video on the radio.


----------

